# How do you pronounce Nuc?



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Nook (as in Nucleus), because it is actually short for Nucleus.


----------



## scurryn (Jun 12, 2009)

_Nook (as in Nucleus), because it is actually short for Nucleus. _


Well -- I guess you've figured out which side of the bet I am on!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

:lpf::lpf:


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

It is not like Nuck (as in Luck), nor is it Nook (as in Brook); but rather it is Nuke (as in puke). Just my opinion or that is how I say it.

Daniel


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

scurryn said:


> Please settle a bet:
> 
> Is it like *Nook *(as in Nucleus) or *Nuck *as in the three stoges (nuck, nuck, nuck)?


On the chance that this is "Off Topic", it's actually nYuck, nYuck, nYuck. But who really cares.

Nook for shortened version of nucleus colony.

But I do know someone who calls them Nuks, like nuts w/ a "k" instead of a "t".


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

like the bomb. as in " if i sell my nuc's to N. Korea..."


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

It depends on where your from really....like around here wash has an R in it as in "I need to warsh the car". That is the one thing I do not like about forums and such.....no accents!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, but nuc doesn't have an R. RRR 

My Dad always pronounced Washington, as in Washington, DC, near where I grew up, as Warshington. Bugged the out of me. Oops, I mean, heck.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

Rhymes with book.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

> Please settle a bet:


Whats the bet?


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/nucleus
Click on the pronunciation guide...


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

dug_6238 said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/nucleus
> Click on the pronunciation guide...


That won't work, as nuc actually comes from 2 syllables in nucleus. If you tried to use that reasoning, then try to use the same reasoning to tell me how you get the nicknames from proper names, such as Bob for Robert, or Chad for Charles, or Jack for John. Nuc is a nickname for Nucleus, but the pronunciation of it, is up for grabs. I say it rhymes with book, but you can say it how you want.


----------



## btedeski (May 28, 2009)

Chick said:


> . Nuc is a nickname for Nucleus,


Is it a nickname or sort for... I would say it is short for Nucleus and pronounced as such.

Generally a nickname does not have anything to do with the actual name.

Bill -or- William


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

Chick said:


> That won't work, as nuc actually comes from 2 syllables in nucleus. If you tried to use that reasoning, then try to use the same reasoning to tell me how you get the nicknames from proper names, such as Bob for Robert, or Chad for Charles, or Jack for John. Nuc is a nickname for Nucleus, but the pronunciation of it, is up for grabs. I say it rhymes with book, but you can say it how you want.



Wow. The Bob and Robert comparison couldn't be less relevant.  Changing 'nuke' (which is short for nuclear (bomb) or accepted as short in this case for nucleus) to rhyme with book...well let's just say I hope you don't use that same mode of reasoning when you do your taxes each year. :lpf:


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

It's short for nucleus and pronounced like it's short for nucleus. I don't know how it could end up being pronounced any other way.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

How can the comparison of how other shortened names are pronounced NOT be relevant? You guys are a riot. As I said, the pronunciation is up for grabs. It is not a proper word, meaning it is not officially recognized. Around here, it is pronounced like book, except with a n instead of a b. ROTFL at yall.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Ravenseye said:


> It's short for nucleus and pronounced like it's short for nucleus. I don't know how it could end up being pronounced any other way.


Well, beings you are from the northeast you should. In 1972 during Ranger school at Ft. Benning Ga., I was training with a guy form Maine, he was asking for frozen water that (as he said in explanation) "you put in a coke", me (raised in the south) and my buddy thought he was asking for directions to a house of ill repute; my father (from Pennsylvania and raised there(also a retired Army Ranger)) would always state that he worked for the bum plant, a reference to working for A.O. Smith "Bomb" plant. I love the different vernacular, let's leave room for the difference pronuciations. I have a good friend from Maine, we always argue about how to pronounce "route", in the south its "rout" and in the north its root. Who's right? 

:lpf::lpf: Well let's ask Derek, he will know.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

A root is the part of a tree that grows in the ground, a route is a pathway, or hiway. I'm quitting this thread. Doesn't have much to do with bee keeping.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I lived in Maine for a piece of time. And I pronounce "roof" like you would pronounce "woof" Drives my wife nuts all the time. I just let her keep pronouncing it wrong!


----------



## HalfBakedHoney (Sep 16, 2008)

Not nook like look,
Not nuck like luck,
But do pronounce nuke like Luke (which is not a choice for the poll).

I call my coworker Robert by "Rob"
My girlfriend's brother William by "Will"
My sis-in-law Christine by "Chris" and her sister Elizabethy is "Lizzy"
and my mother is Margaret and has gone by "Mickey" her entire life.

And, I'm from the North and say route like "scout", not like "boot."
And roof like "goof".
BUT I do say "pop" intead of coke or soda, unless I'm traveling, then I say "soda."


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow. This post has generated more interest then any other on the list in the last few days. 

How often do you use the word nuc in your every day life.? 

Only beeks even know what it means. And when you post on this site then pronouncing it does not matter unless you talk out loud while you type. Say it on an airplane and watch Home Land Security storm the plane. So Tomāto Tomäto.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Since I first saw the word, I thought it was as in "nucleus".


----------

